# Castle Park school



## imyimyimy (Jul 19, 2011)

I found some information on my local news paper site today, thought this maybe somewhat interesting.. Soon to be unacepting visitors though.. 

http://www.burtonmail.co.uk/News/Plans-for-a-gated-communityon-former-school-site-18072011.htm

Have a goose..


----------



## odeon master (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
Been in it before, its not very interesting, built in the early 70's.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet man.. I might have a snoop though, before its completeley gone..


----------

